# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση σε πετρινο.

## dmpatanis

Πως γινονται τα ηλεκτρολογικα σε πετρινο σπιτι υπογειο με ακανονιστη πετρα ??

----------


## nestoras

Εξωτερική εγκατάσταση (πλαστικό σωλήνα, κολλάρα, εξωτερικά κυτία, διακόπτες, πρίζες κτλ). Σημαδεύεις της ευθείες σου και μετά προσπαθείς να βρεις τα καταλληλότερα σημεία (ίσως σπάζοντας λίγο καμιά πέτρα) για να βάλεις τα στηρίγματα έτσι ώστε να ισαπέχουν από τον τοίχο. Εκεί που είναι οι διακόπτες και οι πρίζες θα πρέπει να αλφαδίασεις τον τοίχο όσο γίνεται περισσότερο.

----------


## RAFAHL

οταν χτιζεις το σπιτι δουλευει ο ηλεκτρολογος μαζι με τον πετρα .... μπενουν αναμεσα απο τις πετρες οι σωληνες ....και απο πισω απο τα κουτια διακοπτου ερχονται τα καλωδια !! αλλα πρεπει να δουλευουν μαζι πετρας ηλεκτρολογος !!! δεν ειναι αναγκαιο να τα βαλεις εξωρετικα !!!

----------


## Gaou

> Πως γινονται τα ηλεκτρολογικα σε πετρινο σπιτι υπογειο με ακανονιστη πετρα ??



το πρώτο δεδομένο που πρέπει να δώσεις ειανι αν το σπιτι ειναι νεοκτιστο ή παλαιο στο οποίο γινεται ανακαινηση. το δευτερο που πρεπει επισης να πεις ειναι άν γινεται ανακαινηση τι ανακαινηση γινεται ( σε τι βαθμο ). 

Επίσης φανταζομαι ότι πρεπει να υπάρχει ένας μηχανικός διπλα σου και ένας μηχανολογος-ηλεκτρολογος.

τώρα στο ζουμι . αν στο σπιτι αλλαζετε και πατώματα ( στην περιπτωση που ειναι παλιο ) τοτε πρεπει να εκμεταλευτειτε το δαπεδο η αντιστοιχα την οροφή και να τρεξετε απο εκει καλωδιώσεις. προσεχε το πατωμα εχει λιγη διαφορετική εφαρμογή όσο αφορά καλωδιώσεις.

στην περιπτωση που επισης ειναι νεο και θα ριξετε πλακα ξανα μπορειτε να εκμεταλευτειτετ το δαπεδο. Τωρα για τις ελαχιστες διαδρομες που θα μεινουν εγώ αυτο που θα κινηγουσα εφοσον εχετε μεγάλο αρμο ( ακανονιστη πέτρα + κακος παστορας ) θα ηταν να τρεξετε τις καλωδιωσεις σας στον αρμο αφου πρώτα γινει αφαιρεση και μετα να ντυσετε πρώτο στρώμα με ινοπλισμενο ( ασφάλεια ) και το τελευταιο στρώμα του αρμου με κανονικο τριμεντο ( αισθητικη-ομοιομορφια) .

αυτα στην περιπτωση που το σπιτι δεν εχει σοβα. στην περιπτωση που έχει σοβά τα πραγματα γινονται ευκολα . αν εχει σοβα μονο εξω ( πραγμα δύσκολο καθότι μονο μεσα σοβαντιζαν ) τοτε απλα μπορεις ν ακάνεις όλην την καλωδιωση εξωτερική.

εντιτ: το ποιο ευκολο ειναι να βάλετε ψευτοστοιχεια στα οποια θα κρύβετε καλωδιώσεις . δηλαδή μια ταβλα ενα καδρονι με επεξεργασια ώστε να φαινεται παλιο μπορουν ανετα μεσα τους ή πισω τους να κρύψουν πραγματα.

τώρα αν η αισθητική το επιτρέπει τα κάνεις και εμφανη σε σωλήνες όπως αναφερθηκε πιο πάνω. περνας και μια βαφη αγρια ( τυπου χαμεράιτ ) και τελειωσες. τουστεστιν περι ορεξεως....

το υπογειο τώρα το διαβασα..>! καλα κρασια μου.

----------

street (05-08-15)

----------


## nestoras

> οταν χτιζεις το σπιτι δουλευει ο ηλεκτρολογος μαζι με τον πετρα .... μπενουν αναμεσα απο τις πετρες οι σωληνες ....και απο πισω απο τα κουτια διακοπτου ερχονται τα καλωδια !! αλλα πρεπει να δουλευουν μαζι πετρας ηλεκτρολογος !!! δεν ειναι αναγκαιο να τα βαλεις εξωρετικα !!!



Υπέθεσα ότι το σπίτι είναι παλιό κι ότι δεν υπάρχει σκοπός για γκρεμίσματα, αυλακώματα...

----------


## finos

δεν ξερω πολλα απο ηλεκτρολογικα αλλα πιστευω οτι (αν ειναι για σπιτι)δε θα ειναι ομορφο αυτο :<<Εξωτερική εγκατάσταση (πλαστικό σωλήνα, κολλάρα, εξωτερικά κυτία, διακόπτες, πρίζες κτλ). Σημαδεύεις της ευθείες σου και μετά προσπαθείς να βρεις τα καταλληλότερα σημεία (ίσως σπάζοντας λίγο καμιά πέτρα) για να βάλεις τα στηρίγματα έτσι ώστε να ισαπέχουν από τον τοίχο. Εκεί που είναι οι διακόπτες και οι πρίζες θα πρέπει να αλφαδίασεις τον τοίχο όσο γίνεται περισσότερο.>>

OΧ ΥΠΟΓΕΙΟ  :Brick wall:  :Hammer:  :whistle:

----------


## dmpatanis

Το σπιτι ειναι παλιο,θα γινει ανακαινιση.το δαπεδο ειναι χωμα τωρα,απο επανω εχει αλλο σπιτι το οποιο στιριζεται στα πετρινα ντουβαρια που θελω να βαλω ηλεκτρολογικα.

----------


## Gaou

Το δάπεδο που θα μπει θα ειναι οπλισμενο σκυροδεμα φαντάζομαι . σε αυτην την περιπτωση τα φυτευεις στο δαπεδο σου μεχρι να φτάσεις ττις τοιχοποιιες . απο εκει και στο εξής οτι σου ειπα πριν ισχυει. ή αφαιρειτε τον αρμο και δουλευετε εκει μέσα ( θα βγάλει σπυρια ο ηλεκτρολογος ) ή ανεβάζετε τις παροχές και μετα τις κρυβετε ξανα με τον τροπο που σου ειπα.
ενα ακομα στοιχειο που πρεπει να κοιτάξεις ειναι ότι οι πριζες μπορουν να μην ανεβουν πολύ ψηλα. επισης εγώ στο δαπεδο θα εβαζα διπλή σωλήνα ώστε όταν καποιος μετα απο χρόναι παει να σκαψει η να τρυπήσει δαπεδο να μην σκοτωθει. πρωτη σωλήνα πλαστική και μετα μεταλλικη.

οσο αφορά στους διακοπτες και εδώ εχεις εναλλακτικες. εγώ τους ειχα ψιλοκαταργησει αντικαθιστοντας τους με αισθητηρες. μερικοι αισθητηρες κινησεις σε συνδυαμσο με εξυπνους ( προγραμματιζομενους διακοπτες ) μπορουν να μειώσουν τις εργατοώρες του τεχνιτη και να ανεβάσουν την τεχνογνωσια του...

----------

street (05-08-15)

----------


## CybEng

Έχω δει ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις σε πέτρινα σπίτια στην επαρχία που  έγιναν το αργότερο την δεκαετία του '70 όπου υπήρχαν εξωτερικές  χαλύβδινες σωλήνες, χαλύβδινα εξωτερικά κυτία, κολλάρα κλπ. Οι  χαλύβδινες σωλήνες είχαν εσωτερική μόνωση/επίστρωση με πισσόχαρτο.  Πριζοδιακόπτες βακελίτη. Τα δε καλώδια ήταν χαλκού με υφασμάτινη  επένδυση βαμβάκι στις απλές εγκαταστάσεις ή μετάξι στις special.  Πινακάκι μαρμάρινο ή βακελίτη με μία βιδωτή ασφάλεια και έναν διακόπτη.
Το  μεγάλο "πακέτο" στην όλη εγκατάσταση, σύμφωνα με τους ηλεκτρολόγους της  εποχής, ήταν το κάρφωμα στην πέτρα που έπρεπε να γίνει  στα κολλάρα που  στήριζαν τις σωλήνες. Το πρόβλημα που είχε μία τέτοια εγκατάσταση  σύμφωνα πάντα με τους ηλεκτρολόγους της εποχής ήταν ότι δεν χαλούσε ποτέ   :Rolleyes: 

Στην  σημερινή εποχή όπως ανέφερε και ο nestoras παίζουν πλαστικές σωλήνες,  κυτία κλπ. Δεν γνωρίζω τι αντοχή θα έχουν στο χρόνο οι απλοί πλαστικοί  ηλεκτρολογικοί σωλήνες εκτός αν είναι τίποτε heavy duty Κουβίδης για  παράδειγμα.

----------


## Gaou

> Έχω δει ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις σε πέτρινα σπίτια στην επαρχία που  έγιναν το αργότερο την δεκαετία του '70 όπου υπήρχαν εξωτερικές  χαλύβδινες σωλήνες, χαλύβδινα εξωτερικά κυτία, κολλάρα κλπ.



το 05 συμμετειχα σε κατασκευή ανακιανηση γνωστης αλυσιδας ρούχων στην βορεια ελλαδα και στο μοναστηρακι οπου ειχε γινει αυτο ακριβώς. το αποτελεσμα ηταν εντυπωσιακο αισθητικα. αλλα γενικά αυτα τα μγαζια πλασαραν μια cult εικονα.
οσο αφορα τους πλαστικους σωλήνες κατα εμε δεν εχουν κανα προβλημα αμα δεν τους βλέπει ο ήλιος ή δεν ειναι κοντα σε πηγη θερμοτητας. εξάλλου εδώ και χρονια τα πλαστικά εχουν αρχισει και υπερτερουν των αλλων υλικων στην καρδια μου μεσα.

----------


## Fire Doger

Μια αλλη λύση ειναι να συνδιασεις επιδαπεδια διανομη και να βαλεις πρίζες διακοπτες κλπα σε κατασκευες απο γύψοσανίδα που δεν θα καλύπτουν πληρως την πετρα αλλα θα δημιουργησουν ράφια, σχέδια, κρυφους φωτισμους και θα μπορεις να βάλεις και καμια τηλεωραση, στερεοφωνικό, μόντεμ κλπ με μπριζες κρυμμένες στην γύψοσανίδα.
Οπότε μειώνεται και ο αριθμός μπριζων που θα εβαζες σε εμφανές σημείο.

Κατι τέτοιο καλοσχεδιασμένο με μια τεχνοτροπία στην γυψοσανίδα που να ταιριάζει θα ειναι πανέμορφο.
Το κακο είναι πως θες Ηλεκτρολόγο, Ξυλουργο και μπογιατζή μάστορα.

----------


## lepouras

στην πέτρα όπως είπανε δουλεύεις από το πάτωμα και μετά στους αρμούς. αν υπάρχει καλλιτεχνική διάθεση τότε με την κουβίδη την βαρέος τύπου και με το κατάλληλο χρώμα σε  σπρέι ή μπογιά και λίγο τεχνοτροπία μπορείς να δείξεις το παλιακό σύστημα και να πουλάς και μούρη.
χωρίς σπηράλ όμως. 
πχ
IMG_0002.JPGIMG_0003.JPGIMG_0012.JPGIMG_0016.JPG

και στα παράξενα σημεία που δεν βολεύουν τα εξαρτήματα του κουβίδη, δουλεύεις με πιστόλι θερμού αέρα και παίζεις.
πχ
IMG_0082.JPG
η πέτρα είναι όμορφο υλικό και είναι αμαρτία να μπαίνουν υλικά άσχετα με αυτή. πάντα πρέπει να βρίσκονται λύσεις που θα την αναδείξουν (όπως φωτισμός) και θα ταιριάξουν μαζί της.

----------


## Gaou

εγω θα διαφωνισω με τον στεφανο . η γυψοσανιδα δεν κάθεται πάνω στην πετρα και για τεχνικους λογους αλλα και για αισθητικους. τουλαχιστον όχι στην δικια σου ακονονιστη πετρα. αλλα τόσο καιρο νομιζω ότι ο φιλος πρεπει να έχει τελειωσει.

----------


## alpha uk

> στην πέτρα όπως είπανε δουλεύεις από το πάτωμα και μετά στους αρμούς. αν υπάρχει καλλιτεχνική διάθεση τότε με την κουβίδη την βαρέος τύπου και με το κατάλληλο χρώμα σε  σπρέι ή μπογιά και λίγο τεχνοτροπία μπορείς να δείξεις το παλιακό σύστημα και να πουλάς και μούρη.
> χωρίς σπηράλ όμως. 
> πχ
> IMG_0002.JPGIMG_0003.JPGIMG_0012.JPGIMG_0016.JPG
> 
> και στα παράξενα σημεία που δεν βολεύουν τα εξαρτήματα του κουβίδη, δουλεύεις με πιστόλι θερμού αέρα και παίζεις.
> πχ
> IMG_0082.JPG
> η πέτρα είναι όμορφο υλικό και είναι αμαρτία να μπαίνουν υλικά άσχετα με αυτή. πάντα πρέπει να βρίσκονται λύσεις που θα την αναδείξουν (όπως φωτισμός) και θα ταιριάξουν μαζί της.



Ωραία δουλειά Γιάννη, Είναι δικιά σου δουλειά? Εδώ κάνουμε κατασκευές μέ ειδικά καλώδια (piro cables) Στήν εμφάνιση είναι σάν τά σωληνακια τών φρένων ,κατασκευασμένα από χαλκό ,  καί εσωτερικά 2,3,4,5, χάλκινους αγωγούς τών 1,5 - 2,5 -4-6-10-16-25 mm  σέ απόσταση μεταξύ τούς ,μέ μόνωση κάτι σάν ελαστικό γύψο,μέ τόν εξωτερικό χαλκό γιά γείωση καί βέβαια όλα τά απαραίτητα σύνεργα (κουτιά, διακόπτες,πρίζες) πολύ ακριβές κατασκευές.  Μέ Αυτά τά καλώδια 
Κάνουμε καί εγκαταστάσεις συναγερμού φωτιάς σέ νοσοκομεία ,αεροδρόμια, δημόσια κτίρια.(μπορεί νά καεί όλο τό κτίριο, καί ό συναγερμός νά λειτουργεί)  Καί σέ περιπτώσεις πού θέλουμε 100% προστασία από υγρασία. Σέ εγκαταστάσεις πέτρινων πού θέλουμε τό κλασικό looking μέ διακόπτες πρίζες χάλκινους μέ εσωτερικά. μόνωση πορσελάνης .Είναι εύκαμπτα καί τοποθετούνται εσωτερικά ή εξωτερικά, σάν στίς φωτογραφίες πού έδωσες   Αθάνατες κατασκευές

----------


## lepouras

ναι Γιάννη, είναι μια δουλειά που είχα κάνει πριν αρκετά χρόνια. είναι ένα μπαράκι(νομίζω ακόμα δουλεύει) και με αυτό τον τρόπο πέρασα τα πάντα.
ρεύματα συναγερμούς ήχο κλπ. ήταν τις καλές εποχές που(έστω μερικοί) κοιτάγανε πρώτα την αισθητική και την ποιότητα και μετά την τιμή. 
δεν είναι απαγορευτικό το κόστος των υλικών για τέτοια δουλειά. απλά θέλει περισσότερη προσοχή και φαντασία κατά την κατασκευή. δηλαδή περισσότερο χρόνο (μεροκάματα)και τίποτε άλλο.
για αυτά τα υλικά που είπες δεν έχει τύχη να τα δουλέψω. συνήθως σε κάτι εμπορικά και τέτοιου είδους εγκαταστάσεις βάζουμε κάποια ειδικά σιλικόνης και μόνο για συγκεκριμένες λειτουργίες και όχι για τα πάντα.
εσύ πρέπει να λες αυτό το είδος έτσι?
http://www.enia.gr/wp-content/upload...ogue_SIGGR.pdf

----------


## alpha uk

Ωραία δουλειά. Άξιος μέ κεφαλαίο Α . Νάι αυτά είναι τά καλώδια ,καί θέλουν πολύ υπομονή στήν εγκατάσταση (ειδικά εργαλεία, καί πολύ καλό σχέδιο τοποθεσίας, γιά νά φαίνονται καί όμορφα στό μάτι)

----------

